# Have a laugh - Excuses



## corazon (Oct 8, 2005)

Excuses

The following is a collection of "actual excuse notes from parents (including spelling)" from the Office of Educational Assessment at the University of Washington.


My son is under a doctor's care and should not take P.E. today. Please execute him.

Please excuse Lisa for being absent. She was sick and I had her shot.

Dear School: Please ekscuse John being absent on Jan. 28, 29, 30, 31,32, and also 33.

Please excuse Gloria from Jim today. She is administrating.

Please excuse Roland from P.E. for a few days. Yesterday he fell out of a tree and misplaced his hip.

John has been absent because he had two teeth taken out of his face.

Carlos was absent yesterday because he was playing football. He was hurt in the growing part.

Please excuse Ray Friday from school. He has very loose vowels.

Please excuse Tommy for being absent yesterday. He had diarrhea and his boots leak.

Irving was absent yesterday because he missed his bust.

Please excuse Jimmy for being. It was his father's fault.

Please excuse Jennifer for missing school yesterday. We forgot to get the Sunday paper off the porch, and when we found it Monday, we thought it was Sunday.

Sally won't be in school a week from Friday. We have to attend her funeral.

My daughter was absent yesterday because she was tired. She spent a weekend with the Marines.

Please excuse Jason for being absent yesterday. He had a cold and could not breed well.

Please excuse Mary for being absent yesterday. She was in bed with gramps.

Gloria was absent yesterday as she was having a gangover.


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 8, 2005)

They'll be fun to take to school Monday too.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

I wonder if most of these were excused or not? If they were, the schools have problems.


----------



## luvs (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks for the laugh. that was funny.


----------



## middie (Oct 8, 2005)

My son is under a doctor's care and should not take P.E. today. Please execute him.

Please excuse Lisa for being absent. She was sick and I had her shot


roflmbo !!!!!!! these two were my favorites !!!!!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 8, 2005)

My daughter was absent yesterday because she was tired. She spent a weekend with the Marines.

I knew a girl in high school like that. In every school there is a least one. ( And no, it was not me)


----------



## mish (Oct 9, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> My daughter was absent yesterday because she was tired. She spent a weekend with the Marines.
> 
> I knew a girl in high school like that. In every school there is a least one. ( And no, it was not me)


 
In my high school, her name was Francine - and her motto was:

Yippee.  The fleet is in.


----------



## mamabear (Oct 11, 2005)

> Sally won't be in school a week from Friday. We have to attend her funeral


 
hmmmmm, makes ya wonder???


----------



## middie (Oct 11, 2005)

mamabear said:
			
		

> hmmmmm, makes ya wonder???Sally won't be in school a week from Friday. We have to attend her funeral
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

